# Need somebody to transcribe a song $$



## martinc (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking to somebody that would be interested to transcribe a song and write the tab for me. For those hot transcribers who are interested contact me PM I'll provide the link of the song and have a price fix for the job.

Thanks


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Is it not commercially available, or is it something unpublished?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## martinc (Oct 19, 2009)

it's not publish yet and the youtube version is different then the one that will be published


----------

